# Nuppin BF attie



## Raslin (12/7/15)

Who stocks the Nuppin vs locally or internationally? It just occurred to me that I have not seen any mention of it by any vendor's


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

Not stocked by anyone. Made as ones off batches by Pdib, an ECF member. You can only get it from the classifieds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/7/15)

@Andre is correct.These are very rare!!!Limited quantities made and released.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Who stocks the Nuppin vs locally or internationally? It just occurred to me that I have not seen any mention of it by any vendor's


IIRC @TylerD might have a black V2 Nuppin. Not sure if it`s still available though, PM him.


----------



## Raslin (12/7/15)

Wow now I understand why it's in such demand. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/15)

There is a 22mm clone version. Maybe @kimbo has some info? Saw mention that these came with some KUI version. I have one, not bad, but it only does dual coils and not exactly mouth to lung friendly IMO. Still no Derringer though  when my 7 Derringers from Fasttech arrive, I'll be sure to have two or three more bf'ed


----------



## Raslin (12/7/15)

Thanks, you must really like derringers? What's so good that you need 7?


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/15)

My Ivogo clone cracked it's 510 somehow. Now I have it's 5 top caps, and wanted to use all the top caps at once. Got a BF Lemaga from Vapeclub, and another BF (unknown clone) from Kimbo. So I'll have 7 in total. Considering swapping my BF Dark Horse mini and two Rogues for more Derringers as well


----------



## jtgrey (12/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My Ivogo clone cracked it's 510 somehow. Now I have it's 5 top caps, and wanted to use all the top caps at once. Got a BF Lemaga from Vapeclub, and another BF (unknown clone) from Kimbo. So I'll have 7 in total. Considering swapping my BF Dark Horse mini and two Rogues for more Derringers as well


@Viper_SA let me know if you want to swap . I have 2 brand new black derringers and i would love to get a Rogue


----------



## LandyMan (13/7/15)

I have a SS BF Derringer to exchange for a BF Rogue


----------

